# Smart mud could be the new plastic



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Smart mud could be the new plastic.

*A mixture of clay and water produces a strong self-healing hydrogel that could help wean the world off oil. While it is almost 98% water, it forms a transparent and elastic hydrogel with sufficient mechanical strength to make a 3.5cm-wide self-standing bridge. It takes just 3 minutes to form, and making it requires no understanding of the process.*









A hydrogel made from water, clay and a "molecular glue" is strong enough to support its own weight. Future, stronger versions could replace plastics (Image: Takuzo Aida and Nature)

-- Tom


----------



## PinothyJ (Jan 29, 2010)

I think the German's new malleable wood will be the new plastic. Once they fix the high sulphur content, which they are working to remove completely, it'll be ready to take the world by storm .

Go those crazy Germans…


----------

